# parrotlet or cockatiel?



## chkinut (Dec 9, 2011)

i have researched both birds and would like opinions from all of you as to which bird makes a better pet? i would like a bird that is happy with cuddling, scritches, holding, petting, hanging out with me and loving me. being a quiet bird is kind of important to me, but not a big deal if they're a bit noisy. i also have 4 parakeets and it would be great if they could all have happy out-of-cage play time together. i'm at home all day and would have lots of time for my tiel or p'let. i have found a breeder in my area :excited: ....after MUCH searching. and she breeds parrotlets AND tiels so i'm wondering which bird would be best for me. i also understand that each bird has their own personality and i may just get a bird who's not too crazy about cuddles....i am willing to work with his/her personality whatever it may be, and to accept what ever love my bird will give me, in whatever way he/she wants to give it.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

I dont have any experience with parrotlets, but it might be a good idea if you havent joined yet to go to Talkparrotlets and ask about them over there. Im sure theyd be more helpful Im kind of biased to cockatiels  My female is so cuddly, she hardly ever bites, shes friendly with everyone in my house she will ask my mom and sister for head scratches. My male is still kinda cuddly he loves head scratches but hes a bit more nippy. They both love to hang out with me!


----------



## chkinut (Dec 9, 2011)

lol, yeah, i did that and have gotten a couple responses. i'm interested in hearing from both boards. i also emailed my breeder and cut-n-pasted my post and asked her professional opinion. i feel like i'm leaning more towards a tiel. i'm just thrilled to death that i found a breeder in my area, i was beginning to lose hope and i was even on a list for a baby tiel at the local pet shop. i called today to have them take me OFF the list! :clap: i just think it's best to buy from a breeder if you can.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I have not owned a parrotlet myself, but have know some people who have. They can be great pets, but they have a reputation for being nippy.

Of course, on a cockatiel forum, I think you will find that people love their tiels and I recommend getting a tiel if you want a sweet snuggly pet.

I don't know about the noise level of parrotlets. Female cockatiels tend to be more quiet and snuggly, so perhaps you can get a female if you decide on a tiel. 

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## JudiNH (Sep 10, 2011)

I have both and love them both, but, the tiel is a MUCH easier pet to handle, and enjoy. The plet is very nippy, cage territorial, and sensitive. She doesnt like anyone but me, and she will literally attack anyone who comes near her cage. She likes things just so, and if they arent as she likes them, she will BITE, and hard. Ouch. I have two tiels and they are wonderful. Gentle, playful, friendly, calm and sweet as can be. My male is much noisier than my female...he talks and whistles and is a riot, but he is pretty loud much of the day. My female, however, is nearly silent. I would recommend a tiel, especially since you mention having out of cage time with your budgies. My parrotlet would attack and injure, or worse, my budgies if she had the chance, while the tiels are so docile, they wouldnt dream of doing anything mean.  I vote tiel...but, thats just my humble opinion.


----------



## jeme (Jan 19, 2010)

I seriously considered a parrotlet before I got my two tiels.

They really are an Amazon in a small package. 

I decided to get tiels instead, having had previous cockatiel and Amazon experience.

I didn't want the risk of a one person bird, the potential nippiness, and possible cage aggressiveness.

Tiels are awesome!


----------



## chkinut (Dec 9, 2011)

yeah, i'm really leaning more towards tiels now! thanks for all the input! also, i have a 12 year old son with Down's syndrome. he LOVES animals and is good with them. i would like a bird who wouldn't be so nippy and a "one person" bird since i have Jonah (my son). and i AM looking for a bird that could "party" with the budgies...lol.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

then it definately sounds like a cockatiel would be the right bird for you! theyre generally gentle, laid back, and friendly and usually dont bond to one person that bad. what i mean by that is, that even if they bond to one person, theyre not known to attack other people in the house over it like a lot of other parrots will.

i have lovebirds, which are a bit like parrotlets in temperment. they tend to bond to one person and one person only and they can be nippy and territorial. they would more likely cause problems in your situation. though i agree, plets are adorably cute and funny little birds packed with energy and spunk.

tiels are laid back, like to relax and are happy to get cuddles and scritches and to be with you, or are happy to play on their playstand and preen. theyre good like that and are good with children around. theyre not overly clingy like some birds, but they love you in their own quiet way. theyre not so in your face about wanting attention like others can be. its something to be appreciated lol


----------



## JudiNH (Sep 10, 2011)

chkinut said:


> i have a 12 year old son with Down's syndrome.


Hey, I have a 12 year old son with down syndrome too! His name is Oliver.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

I don't know anything about parrolets either, but I truly recommend you should get a cockatiel! 

Cockatiels are amazing, and I promise you will not regret getting one! 

My cockatiel, Daisy just became a cuddler! She loves being petted, getting attention, and being close to me!


----------



## chkinut (Dec 9, 2011)

then a cockatiel it is!! thanks so much guys! you've really helped me! and that's awesome JudiNH!! jonah was born on Oct 24th. when's Olivers bday? we should pm each other! jonah truly is......seriously.....the light of my life! he's WONDERFUL!!! SO very easy to love!!! and so darn cute!! ok, don't get me going! lol!!! thanks again guys! u all are great!


----------



## elinore (Jul 22, 2010)

I think you'll LOVE having a cockatiel! If you're looking for cuddles and snuggles, I would try to find a female. They're also (usually!) quieter and less rambunctious than males. If you want a clown who will potentially sing and talk and entertain, try for a male. Personally, while I love playing with my uncle's male, I'm always exhausted after he leaves lol. My first girl, Maggie, was literally the perfect fit for my lifestyle and my wants and needs for a pet/companion, even if I didn't know it at the time. She loved to snuggle and just wanted to be with me all the time, "helping" with everything. My new baby Emma has been with me for 2.5 days now and she's already a cuddler! She's just a little baby, but she's already so loving and wants to be in the middle of everything. One thing you do need to watch out for in females is egg-related health issues, so you should make sure you know what signs to watch for and have a vet who can handle any issues that may come up. I'm sure there's male-related pros and cons as well, but I mostly know about the female side


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

lucky tiels *usually* arent too determined to lay eggs, and its very easy to adjust their hormones to prevent egg laying with the amount of light they get.

males may not lay eggs, but they can get very aggressive and nippy, especially with a nest like place (box, cupboard, tent, hut, etc). trust me, if you think the teen stage is bad with some males, get a nesty hormonal male and they can be crazy. but theyre excellent at protecting their nests, thats for sure. but again, hormones are fairly easy to control.

though i do agree females are more laid back of the genders. males tend to be moody and can be difficult. my female is way more cuddly than my male (though he loves to cuddle too, he can nip and lunge if he feels like it for no reason)


----------



## chkinut (Dec 9, 2011)

well i guess i'm gonna have to just hope for a female. i will be getting a baby, so can you tell the sex on them when they're that young?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

you can go by mutation. sex linked mutations would be easiest.

pearl, lutino, or cinnamon are all sex linked and common mutations (these can also be combined)


so if you are looking at any baby which is a lutino, pearl, or cinnamon ask what the parents are, and get to see the parents. if the mom is NOT one of these mutations, the baby is a girl. dad doesnt have to be one of these mutations visually (meaning he looks like one of them) because he can carry these mutations genetically where a female can only look like these mutations.

so rule of thumb, if mom is not a pearl, lutino, or cinnamon and the babies are, the babies are female 


it can be confusing.

but thats the easiest and cheapest way. ask to SEE the parents too. if you can. 

you can DNA test.


males arent bad. they can be sweet and cuddly too, but i find females to be a bit more cuddly. males tend to have more spunk and more attitude than females, but theyre not as bad as parrotlets or lovebirds. they often go through a phase where they may be stubborn and not want to step up... but some dont. 

so even if you wound up with a male, i still think you would be happy. my male is moodier and nippier than most. they do tend to be a bit louder and noisier (they whistle tunes and all sorts of things, and some can learn to talk). females tend to chirp and flock call. males flock call and chirp as well but they also whistle. theyre still pretty laid back and relatively gentle


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Some mutations are sex-linked, pearl, cinnamon and lutino. If the mother is not one of these mutations but the baby is that automatically makes that baby a girl. Other than that DNA sexing.


haha sorry casey posted at the same time!


----------



## chkinut (Dec 9, 2011)

thanks! both of u! it IS very helpful! i'll talk to my breeder about it. i would even be willing to do the DNA test...i think it's only 25 bucks. i did it once to a Silkie chick (a type of chicken)....sent her egg shell in and found out she was female. do they send egg shells in with tiels? or do they need a blood sample?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

they do blood and feathers mostly. ive used the blood method, its easy and not so bad. you clip a toenail slightly short and put a drop of blood on the card they provide. ive done it with both my lovebirds. some do eggshell testing, but it depends if the breeder kept the egg shells.



youre in NC, i know someone with some babies available soon, which some are guaranteed female due to genetics. if you want their contact info send me a private message


----------

